# Spammail mit Trojaner auf single.de, singel.de, singles-4you.de



## Alex123 (7 März 2007)

Guten Morgen, ich habe heute gleich dreimal folgende Mail in meinem PE gehabt. 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung bei  w*w.single.de  Sie haben Sich für unsere kostenpflichtige Partnersuche 
angemedet. 313 ,- Euro werden Ihrem Konto für ein Jahresvertrag zu Last gelegt. Wir mailen Ihnen 
alle Partnersuchende aus Ihrer Region zwei Mal wöchentlich zu. Entnehmen Sie Ihre Rechnung und den Zugang 
zu Ihrem Profil dem unten angeführten Anhang. Bitte diesen genauestens durchlesen und bei einer 
Unstimmigkeit uns kontaktieren. Zum Lesen wird kein zusätzliches Programm benötigt.
Falls die Anmeldung von einer dritten Person ohne Ihre Zustimmung durchgeführt wurde, führen Sie 
unverzüglich, den in dem Anhang aufgeführten Abmeldevrogang aus. Der Widerspruch ist nach unseren AGB's
innerhalb von zwei Wochen schriftlich zulässig!
Eine Kopie der Rechnung wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen per Post zugestellt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


   Also ich kenn die Seite nicht. Hab mich nirgendwo angemeldet und es war (fast schon logisch) auch keinerlei Anhang an dieser Mail. 
Also was meint ihr?? Pauschal löschen und ignorieren?

mfg.


----------



## Antidialer (7 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

Pauschal löschen. Wenn du einen Anhang an der Mail hast, dann handelt es sich dabei Schadcode, also entweder einen Virus oder einen Trojaner.


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*



			
				single.de schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute kursieren im Internet E-Mails, die unter Verwendung von Absenderadresse single.de oder webpool.de massenweise an verschiedenste Empfänger versandt wurden. Diese Rechnungen wurden unter Missbrauch unserer Mailadresse als Absender verschickt. Wir möchten klarstellen, dass diese Mails nicht von der webpool Gmbh erstellt oder versandt wurden und distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von deren Inhalten.



siehe auch http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14903


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

Hallo,

hatte heute früh dieselbe Mail im Postfach, allerdings mit dem Betrag von 936 € pro Jahr und einem Anhang. Diesen habe ich natürlich nicht geöffnet. Ich war total geschockt und dachte " ach du scheiße, jetzt hat dich sowas auch erwischt. Was soll ich tun, einfach ignorieren oder was ?. Muß ich die Frist beachten ?.
An wen kann man sich wenden ?.

Wäre dankbar für Tipps, hatte fast einen Herzkasper heute früh.

Christian


----------



## Hans Der Driver (7 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

Nichts machen, ausser Postfach aufräumen und diesen Mist löschen, wenn Anhänge vom Filter durchgelassen werden, auf keinen Fall öffnen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/86313/from/rss09
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86313


> Trojaner in gefälschten Single.de- und Quelle-Rechnungen


http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/verbraucherzentrale-sachsen/boxid-96206.html


> Post von Single.de – auch für Verheiratete?
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor betrügerischer E-Mail mit Trojaner-Virus


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2007)

*AW: "singel.de" was soll das denn?*

Habe 2 dieser eMails bekommen.
die erste am Dienstag um 22.00 Uhr über 436 Euro
und die 2te heute morgen um 5.30 Uhr über 936 Euro.
Wenn man die Seite Single.De anschaut kommt auch gleich die Warnung das diese eMails nicht von Single.de kommt.
Absender ist nämlich Singel.de


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Absender ist nämlich Sing*el*.de


1. der Absender ist gefälscht
2. der angebliche Absender ist sing*le*.de

Die beiden Seiten  habe nichts miteinander zu tun


----------



## theater (8 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Pauschal löschen. Wenn du einen Anhang an der Mail hast, dann handelt es sich dabei Schadcode, also entweder einen Virus oder einen Trojaner.



danke fuer diese hp und diesen post. bekam diese mail auch und denke nun es ist ein fake. habe allerdings dort auf der hp keinen hinweis gefunden und anhang war auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*



theater schrieb:


> allerdings dort auf der hp keinen hinweis gefunden und anhang war auch nicht dabei.


Noch besser, die Seite ist momentan gar nicht zu erreichen. Dass kein Anhang an der Mail mit dran hängt liegt daran, dass schadhafte Dateien bereits von einigen Providern als solche erkannt und eleminiert werden.


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

Nochmal es gibt *zwei Seiten:* single.de und singel.de, die *nichts aber 
auch gar nichts* miteinander zu tun haben

Auf der Seite sing*le*.de stand gestern der Hinweis,  ist z.Z nicht erreichbar
Auf der Seite sing*el*.de steht jetzt folgender  Hinweis 


> Seit 6. März werden per E-Mail gefälschte Rechnungen im Namen von Single.de verschickt, mit denen Unbekannte versuchen, sich über Anhänge mit Trojanern Zugang zu fremden Rechnern zu verschaffen. Diese angeblichen Rechnungen sind gefälscht und nicht von Single.de.
> info [at] singel.de  wird in diesen Mails als Absenderadresse angegeben. Singel.de und Single.de verschicken keine Rechnungen per E- Mail an seine Kunden. Wir bitten die Empfänger, die Anlagen nicht zu öffnen, sondern die Mails sofort zu löschen.



Weil  wahrscheinlich hundertausende aufgescheuchte User wie wild ohne  Nachzudenken
 die Seiten aufrufen, waren beide Seiten  nicht erreichbar. 

sing*el*.de verlinkte auf google  ist jetzt wieder erreichbar 
sing*le*.de hat z.Z  timeout

Auch telefonisch wurden gestern die Betreiber mit Anrufen bombardiert, so dass die 
Leitungen überlastet waren.


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

single.de  und  singel.de   sind wieder erreichbar und  beide mit den Hinweisen 
auf gefälschte Mails


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2007)

*Gefälschte Rechnungen von singles 4you*

Liebe Forumsgemeinde, 
da ich den entsprechenden Eintrag in diesem Forum noch nicht gesehen habe, erlaube ich mir mal, eine Warnung rauszugeben. Heute ist mir wieder einmal eine dieser widerlichen gefälschten Rechnungs-E-mails ins Haus geflattert. Diese hier kannte ich noch nicht, jedenfalls kann es sich nur um einen Virus oder Trojaner oder etwas ähnlichen handeln, das in dem Anhang mitgekommen ist.
Also VORSICHT bitte. Und so schaut die E-Mail aus:
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung bei singles-4you.de Sie haben Sich für unsere kostenpflichtige Partnersuche 
angemedet. 320,25- Euro werden Ihrem Konto für ein Jahresvertrag zu Last gelegt. Wir mailen Ihnen 
alle Partnersuchende aus Ihrer Region zwei Mal wöchentlich zu. Entnehmen Sie Ihre Rechnung und den Zugang 
zu Ihrem Profil dem unten angeführten Anhang. Bitte diesen genauestens durchlesen und bei einer 
Unstimmigkeit uns kontaktieren. Zum Lesen wird kein zusätzliches Programm benötigt.
Falls die Anmeldung von einer dritten Person ohne Ihre Zustimmung durchgeführt wurde, führen Sie 
unverzüglich, den in dem Anhang aufgeführten Abmeldevrogang aus. Der Widerspruch ist nach unseren AGB's
innerhalb von zwei Wochen schriftlich zulässig!
Eine Kopie der Rechnung wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen per Post zugestellt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Webpool GmbH 
Aachener Straße 7 
50674 Köln 
Fax: 02 21 / 95 29 61-38 

Amtsgericht Köln 
HRB 30628 
Geschäftsführung: H. I., A. F.
Umsatzsteuer-ID: DE 900138100

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Vielleicht ist jemanden von Euch schon was ähnliches ins Haus geflattert (was er hoffentlich ignoriert haben wird)

_URL deaktiviert. Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. 
und an bestehenden Thread gehängt MOD/BR_


----------



## johinos (17 März 2007)

*Gefälschte Rechnungen von singles 4you*

Es hängt eine "42678.zip" mit 7.168 Bytes an. Antivir meint dazu: Ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/Dldr.iBill.AC.

Received: from [85.11.35.25] (helo=ip24.pitecom.riksnet.se)
	...
	for (mich); Fri, 16 Mar 2007 21:24:04 +0100


singles-4you schreibt dazu: 

_AKTUELL 16.03.2007 20.45 Uhr!

Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für diese Bettel email.
Hiervon distanzieren wir uns ausdrücklich!
Diese Email scheint nur den Zweck zu haben einen Virus zu verbreiten und ihren Rechner zu infizieren. Bitte auf keinen Fall den Anhang öffnen.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Trojaner._


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

bedeutet das "iBill" hier "_iBill_"?

hat jemand eine unzensierte Fassung hiervon?
http://www.avira.com/de/threats/section/fulldetails/id_vir/3555/tr_dldr.ibill.aa.html


----------



## björn (19 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*

Hätte noch ne kleine frage zu dem thema, kenn mich nicht so aus. Ich hab den Anhang von dieser single.de mail auf meinen computer von gmx runtergeladen, aber vorm öffnen mit antivir überprüft, gesehen, dass es ein trojaner ist und sofort gelöscht. Meine frage: Kann sich der Trojaner auf meinem Computer auch ohne Öffnen der Datei, also quasi nur durch runterladen auf den Computer einnisten? Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: "single.de" was soll das denn?*



björn schrieb:


> Meine frage: Kann sich der Trojaner auf meinem Computer auch ohne Öffnen der Datei, also quasi nur durch runterladen auf den Computer einnisten? Vielen Dank !!!


bisher noch nicht, es sei denn der Bundestrojaner (Insiderjoke) 
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/74661/


> Vorgebliche Rechnung von *Singles-4you*
> Vorgebliche Anmeldebestätigungen einer Single-Kontaktseite transportieren ein Trojanisches Pferd. Die Absenderangaben sind wie üblich ebenso falsch wie der Textinhalt dieser Mails.


h*tp://www.singles-4you.de/


			
				singles-4you.de schrieb:
			
		

> AKTUELL 16.03.2007 20.45 Uhr!
> 
> Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für diese Bettel email.
> Hiervon distanzieren wir uns ausdrücklich!
> ...


----------

